# New shirt concept for my cybergrind side project!



## Variant (Sep 7, 2010)

I was just going through John Ice's lovely ladies thread, and being the romantic kinda guy I am, I remembered that I hatched together this nifty all-over tee shirt concept for our cybergrind side project *&#9829;Kankles&#9829;*:













Now there's a wraparound tee with _*meaning*_!  We all love ATM's, and generally like them best where there are not pesky convenience charges.  What'da all think?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 8, 2010)

I approve


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Variant said:


> Now there's a wraparound tee with _*meaning*_!  We all love ATM's, and generally like them best where there are not pesky convenience charges.  What'da all think?



Seriously. I love girls who do ass to mouth for free.


----------

